# International Driver Licence with Carta di Soggiorno



## nik1611 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am currently residing in Italy with a Carta di Soggiorno (CdS). I have an Indian driver licence along with the International Drivers Permit (IDP) obtained in India. It is valid for 1 year. However, I have recently been told that the IDP is valid only as long I am on a tourist visa and since I have a residence in Italy (CdS) now, the IDP isn't considered valid anymore. Can someone confirm this information?

Otherwise I will have to obtain the Italian Driver Permit very soon. :confused2:

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dermott (May 27, 2015)

nik1611 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently residing in Italy with a Carta di Soggiorno (CdS). I have an Indian driver licence along with the International Drivers Permit (IDP) obtained in India. It is valid for 1 year. However, I have recently been told that the IDP is valid only as long I am on a tourist visa and since I have a residence in Italy (CdS) now, the IDP isn't considered valid anymore. Can someone confirm this information?
> 
> ...


You're required to obtain an Italian licence after 12 months of residency.


----------

